# Experts warn trendy ballet pumps can damage girls' feet



## caffn8me (Apr 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *London Evening Standard* 
_The fashion for ballet pumps as streetwear could have damaging long-term effects for feet, experts have warned.

Teenage girls and women in their 20s are developing painful corns and callouses - normally only seen in much older women._

 
Full story


----------



## sexypuma (Apr 14, 2007)

Thanks. I thought I was better off stepping down from the stilletos.


----------



## Cinammonkisses (Apr 15, 2007)

I personally hate these shoes, but I know quite a few girls who wear them. I will be directing them to this link. Thanks!


----------



## semtexgirl (Apr 15, 2007)

Hmmm....in flats?? I could understand this happening with high heels but how tight would you have to wear a pair of ballet flats to injure your feet? The only discomfort I experience when wearing them is that my calves get sore after a lot of walking, probrably because I have really high arches.


----------



## Dark_Phoenix (Apr 15, 2007)

Whatever. No extreme is good. Flat or high. 

Remember, like all things in life, your shoes must be worn with moderation


----------



## Beauty Mark (Apr 15, 2007)

It seems like it would be a problem with most slide on shoes, like article noted. When I look at ballet flats (calling them pumps confused me; I thought they meant heels), they don't seem to offer a lot of arch support, either.

The article's points, if you didn't read it, were the following:
-People tend to buy ballet flats in a size too small to keep them on their feet. Shoes that are too small cause problems.
-People who buy them in a normal size walk in a bad way that ruins their feet, too. They walk differently, because the shoes easily come off.
-The shoes are aging your feet faster than they should.


----------



## valley (Apr 15, 2007)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=ZdpbwQS5u...elated&search=

I couldnt walk in these, but I do have ballet flats and they're great.  To each their own


----------



## Kimberleigh (Apr 18, 2007)

I have to buy my flats 1/2 size too small for the reasons that they listed.  With that being said, I don't wear the 4 or 5 pairs I have every single day.  I have a LOT more shoes than that (as my husband can attest to!).  I'd like to know the number of days a week the girls were wearing their flats to get these kinds of "injuries"...Once a week, twice a week, every single day?  

Like someone before me said, all in moderation.


----------



## prinzessin784 (Apr 18, 2007)

as if women haven't suffered for beauty for ages


----------



## sassygirl224 (Apr 24, 2007)

i buy them in my correct size. and although they do slide off easily, i bought heal cushions, and it helps it from sliding off at all.  and it doesn't make the shoe fit tighter either.  i wear them all the time and have no problem whatsoever


----------



## Jacq-i (Apr 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *valley* 

 
_http://youtube.com/watch?v=ZdpbwQS5u...elated&search=_

 
Oh my gosh, I've never seen ballet boots before. Those are crazy!!

Ahem, anyway... I think any shoe could be dangerous.


----------



## dmenchi (Apr 24, 2007)

OMG!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 this is rediculus, should we were sneakers all the time or orthopedic shoes??? I have to wear heals everyday & i know that's bad....but come on, now flats? I already quit smocking-that's my deet for my health! lol


----------



## Treejewel19 (May 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *semtexgirl* 

 
_Hmmm....in flats?? I could understand this happening with high heels but how tight would you have to wear a pair of ballet flats to injure your feet? The only discomfort I experience when wearing them is that my calves get sore after a lot of walking, probrably because I have really high arches._

 
I would strongly recommend you to stop wearing such flats then with no arch support. I used to have high arches and after several years of wearing flip flops etc with no arch support I now have lots of foot comfort issues (which my doctor also stated is a result of fashionable flats).

Just thought I would give a heads up!


----------



## rebekah (May 25, 2007)

why on earth do they keep calling them ballet ''pumps'' , how are these pumps?

that doesn't make since to me, ''pumps'' mean high-heels ...


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (May 25, 2007)

answer to above pumps mean flats in the uk... though i just call them ballet shoes


----------



## user79 (Jun 2, 2007)

I think wearing ballet flats is much better than wearing high heels. And it really depends on the fit of the shoes, if it's a good fit it wouldn't slip off.

I wore high heels for a loooong day once, like over 12 hours, was standing a lot, and at the end of the day my feet were in so much pain, I realized how unhealthy it must be. Ugh. Flat shoes over heels anyday!


----------



## DropDeadDarling (Jun 25, 2007)

My ballet flats fit me fine...I bought them in my size & they don't slip off at all. They're perfect. [They're from UrbanOutfitters.com if anyone is interested in buying some that fit nicely. :])


----------



## MisStarrlight (Jun 25, 2007)

Pretty much all shoes (that aren't ugly or sneakers) are bad for you.  I say just screw it all & go barefoot for the rest of our lives.


----------



## starline (Jun 28, 2007)

"The problem is that they have to be so small because otherwise they would fall off - there is nothing to hold them on the foot. It means that women are squashing their toes into the front of the shoe, causing corns and callouses.'

Well I don't agree. I have that type of shoes and they are very comfortable! I do not squash my toes and the shooes do not fall off!!!!


----------



## yumin1988 (Jun 29, 2007)

What??
I think ill-fitting shoes are no good...
But flats?


----------

